# Fazer um telefonema



## Poerava

Olá,
Eu estava lendo um artigo no qual a pessoa diz: 
"Eutinhatodos os motivos do mundoparanão *fazer* aqueles telefonemas."
Eu sempre ouvi e sempre usei: *dar *um telefonema ou *fazer* uma ligação.
Gramaticalmente, qual dos dois é o certo?

Obrigada pela ajuda. 
Poe


----------



## Vanda

Poe, se era um brasileiro(a) pode ter certeza que ele(a) faz um telefonema a todo minuto (adoramos um telefone). Gramaticalmente? Nunca pensei no assunto.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Desculpe-me por discordar, Vanda, mas eu acho que as duas formas são possíveis. Provavelmente, varia muito de região para região, mas eu falo e escuto bastante *dar um telefonema* e *fazer uma ligação* como o Poerava apontou.

Sobre o gramaticalmente, bem, creio que não há nenhuma espécie de norma ou formalização nesse sentido. 

Até.:


----------



## Vanda

Eu não disse que não se pode dizer as duas, apenas disse que os brasileiros vivem fazendo telefonemas.


----------



## queensbabe08

Olá,
Obrigada!


----------



## IsaC

Em Portugal jamais "_dar_ um telefonema" mas sim "*fazer* um telefonema" ou simplesmente "telefonar" ou mais comum ainda "ligar"


----------



## Frajola

IsaC said:


> Em Portugal jamais "_dar_ um telefonema" mas sim "*fazer* um telefonema" ou simplesmente "telefonar" ou mais comum ainda "ligar"


 

Aqui no Brasil, me parece, há uma pequena mas notável diferença em relação ao verbo "ligar" quando comparado a expressões como "fazer / dar uma ligação / um telefonema".

Quando se usa "ligar", parece que o foco está na pessoa com quem falaremos, ou na conversa em si. Seria muito mais provável se ouvir "ligar" em contextos como os abaixo:

> Carlos, você já *ligou* para a Maria?

> Preciso *ligar* para a empresa para resolver o problema com meu telefone.


Quando se usa "dar / fazer uma ligação / um telefonema", o foco parece mudar para a conexão, a ligação, o fato de telefonar em si -- e não na conversa, na pessoa para quem se liga. Por exemplo:

> Se você for *fazer um telefonema* internacional, disque primeiro 00 e depois o código do país.

> Preciso *dar um telefonema* rápido, não vai demorar. Tudo bem eu usar seu telefone?

> Eu estava no meio de um *telefonema* quando me chamaram.

É assim que ouço as pessoas usarem estas expressões aqui no Brasil.


----------



## IsaC

Sim, Frajola, pode dizer-se que aqui se aplica da mesma forma.


----------



## Sonhadora

Será possível também dizer "dar/fazer uma chamada"?


----------



## Carfer

Sonhadora said:


> Será possível também dizer "dar/fazer uma chamada"?



Em Portugal _'fazer uma chamada_' sim, é possível e comum.


----------



## guihenning

Carfer said:


> Em Portugal _'fazer uma chamada_' sim, é possível e comum.


Aqui também.


----------



## machadinho

dar uma chamada soa estranho para mim se o intuito for dar um telefonema. Para mim, dar uma chamada até existe mas é o jeito prolixo, usual no Brasil, de não usar um mero chamar. (O nome técnico desse fenômeno me foge.)

Já o dar uma ligada para (fulano) soa natural mas bem informal.


----------



## guihenning

Dar uma chamada eu nunca ouvi. Aqui onde moro só se fazem chamadas ou dão-se telefonemas.


----------



## machadinho

É forçado da minha parte?

Será que você pode chamar o Pedro para mim?
Será que você pode dar uma chamada no Pedro para mim?


----------



## guihenning

Eu diria:
_Ligue pro Pedro para mim?
Então... depois façamos uma chamada pelo Skype, sim?
Ainda não ligou, mas disse que o telefonema era importante.
Dê uma ligadinha aqui depois, tá?!
Ela disse que faria uma chamada pelo Skype até às dez, mas nada… E se aqui em Curitiba já são nove, em Coimbra já são onze. Amanhã ela liga… (_Esta última eu disse ontem mesmo)

"Dar um telefonema' eu já ouvi, mas não diria. 'Dar' uma chamada me soa como coisa de outro mundo


----------



## J. Bailica

Nós só damos toques.
Dar um toque é, normalmente, ligar sem deixar atender. Mas pode ter outros significados.


----------



## Guigo

Dar uma chamada/levar uma chamada, no meu socioleto, refere-se a: advertir, dar uma bronca ou levar uma bronca, ser advertido.

Interessante que, neste fio de discussão, ninguém falou sobre o gênero flutuante de 'telefonema', ou seja: um telefonema/uma telefonema.


----------



## guihenning

Guigo said:


> Dar uma chamada/levar uma chamada, no meu socioleto, refere-se a: advertir, dar uma bronca ou levar uma bronca, ser advertido.


Aqui também.
Eu só me refiro no masculino. Nem sabia que era flutuante…


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> Eu diria:
> _Ligue pro Pedro para mim?
> Então... depois façamos uma chamada pelo Skype, sim?_


Eu quis dizer que dar uma chamada talvez possa ser usado como perífrase de chamar no sentido de convocar, mandar vir, gritar por alguém, _*não* no sentido de telefonar para alguém. _Mas talvez não. Talvez _aquele sentido que eu tinha em mente _seja forçado.


----------



## Sonhadora

Muito obrigada por respostas interessantes.


----------

